# New Autocruise Oakmont



## 109835

Have just finished the sea trials on our maiden voyage of the above. Only 3 weeks late on delivery but suppose that's not too bad looking at other cases!

We continue to be impressed with the overall quality & build of this model (we first noticed it at Birmingham in February and believe it is one of the first in the country). As per the comments on the Augusta, the heating system is great and simple to control (once you've got the hang of it!). The amount of storage is good (we opted for the low-profile overcab section as opposed to the Luton) and are impressed with the idea of the removable carpets. The fixed double bed is so comfortable that it is very difficult to prise yourself out of it in the mornings! We have the 160 engine which seems very responsive although 6th is only really of use as an overdrive. We covered over 1k, mainly in Scotland, and fully tested the suspension etc on many single track country roads. Driving position is good with excellent external mirrors.

A few items from our 'snagging list' which hopefully will be sorted soon - either by the dealer or Autocruise:

Couple of paint jobs (which should have been sorted at PDI)
Battery in smoke detector was still in cellophane wrapper! (PDI task?)
One of the shower light covers was found on the shower floor (apparently has a missing/faulty clip)
One of the 'adjustable' 12v halogens fell apart when adjusted!
Odd bits of trim need attention (some of the trim, especially fabric, isn't very well finished off and the worktop edging strip above the fridge is coming loose).
Habitation door hinges need adjusting as the springs do not reach the grooves which supposedly hold the door in an open position.

Our biggest gripe is the lack of a guard for the convection heating opening behind the lounge seats. It's only a one inch slot but so far we have managed to drop two items down it! Retrieval requires physical dismantling of the seat and rear panel to access the convector unit! A simple guard would be much easier - Autocruise please note!

Despite the above, and assuming the issues are addressed and sorted quickly!, we are more than happy with our purchase although a better standard of PDI work may be expected when spending all that money! Yet to find if this is a problem with Autocruise or the dealer! Will let you know...


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi baznjan

Glad everything's going OK so far!



baznjan said:


> although a better standard of PDI work may be expected when spending all that money! Yet to find if this is a problem with Autocruise or the dealer!


This is a common complaint. I find it difficult to justify this, considering the huge amounts of money we spend on these things. If you spent £30k - £50k or more on a BMW or Mercedes, you would expect it to be perfectly prepared.

I do wonder whether it's the perception of the motorhome differing between owner and seller. We invest a great deal of our hard-earned money, or sign up to a dollop of finance, to buy them, and yet to a dealer, it's just a commodity that gets sold to enable them to earn commission and pay their own bills. I feel really sorry for the people who invest life savings into them, only to be heartily disappointed with the experience.

I wonder if dealers could think of starting and signing up to a "We Care" group, so we would know they treated us and our motorhomes with respect.

Gerald


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Feedback*

Baznjan

Can you contact us please to give us the details of your vehicle so that we can pick these issues up with your dealer.

we will also give this feedback to our design team for future improvements.

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Contact*

Sorry - just realised you cannot send a PM - our email address is [email protected]

Kath


----------

